# New user question for dado cuts with a router



## pb2375 (Jul 10, 2008)

Just got a plunge router today from a sears closeout distributor - no manual included

I am building an outdoor garbage can enclosure fence out of pressure treated lumber. It's about 8 feet long.

The rough carpentry is done (the framing).

The nice part will be the panels. They will be fixed louvers that will be attached to "sides". The sides are 4 foot tall and 3 inches wide and 5/8 inch thick stock that require matching (left and right) dados on a 60 degree angle cut every 6 inches down the side. In between the sides I will attach 4 1/2 inches wide, 5/8 inch thick and 24 inches long louvers (8 louvers per panel) . All out of pressure treated lumber. It will look like jalousie windows made out of wood but not movable. The completed panels will be the screwed into the posts which have been set in concrete.

I can do the layout geometry fairly easily (i think). 

Here's my question:

1. Do I cut left to right with the router?
2. For my fence should I just use a piece of oak stock clamped or screwed to work table? That's my big question.
3. What kind of bit should I buy? Brand name? I will probably purchase the bits at the big orange or blue stores. I'm cutting pressure treated lumber by the way.

thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi pb2375

I think I would make a jig like the one below to get the job done.. 

Here's just a quick way to make the jig,,  
rip up some stock about 2" wider than the fence stock, then setup the table saw/miter saw for the 60 deg. cut, cut one board into 3 parts, brad nail the parts to the side runners so they ar 1" gap for the brass guide to side in free...
You may ask why two slots,,, one is used for the index slot,,,,,side your 1st. board in place drop and slot the two ,then push the board to your right and drop in a small indexing plug into the 2nd slot ,then drop and slot the 1st. one ,,,this will keep all your dado right on the button all the way down the board.. 


===========



pb2375 said:


> Just got a plunge router today from a sears closeout distributor - no manual included
> 
> I am building an outdoor garbage can enclosure fence out of pressure treated lumber. It's about 8 feet long.
> 
> ...


----------



## pb2375 (Jul 10, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi pb2375
> 
> I think I would make a jig like the one below to get the job done..
> 
> ===========


that is a pretty nifty idea/jig. The slots had brass guides -- is that the bit type being referenced?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi pb2375

The brass guides pops in the base of your router and lets you put the slot in place just right,, ever time..

brass guides below
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=47249&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1
Or part number 46J91.19 for just the 1" size...

Bits below
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_straight.html


#7778 5/8" and #7781 1"

=========







pb2375 said:


> that is a pretty nifty idea/jig. The slots had brass guides -- is that the bit type being referenced?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is one time that I can't improve on Bj's suggestion. Heck Bj. it's more fun when we don't agree!


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi PB2375,
Bob's jig will work fine, but you may have to make some adjustments to it. You mentioned you are going to use pressure treated lumber and if you are cutting sections from decking, the norm for decking is a full one inch thick. Just want you to be aware of this. Sounds like a fun project.
Joe Z.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Your project sounds pretty nice. Consider using pressure-treated lumber that has been kiln-dried after treatment (KDAT) to prevent substantial shrinkage, warping, and cupping after it’s installed. It runs about 30% more but is well worth it in the long run.


----------

